# 10 Week Size-Surge



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 1, 2001)

I hear all you guys talking about how you gained 5 or 6 pounds in a month with these supplements and that is good for you.  This is ok but you could probably get the same results with a good diet and hard workout. Plus you could save some money. Ive gained 
20 lbs in the past month and the only thing i have taken is a Met-Rx Meal replacment shake after workouts.  I even still have my abs! You have to go to http://store.yahoo.com/homegym/sizesurge.html 
and get this book.  It works you through a diet and workout program and you will see results fast.  Im tellin you this really does work.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## devastation25 (Jan 1, 2001)

what does the routine look like?


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 1, 2001)

Squats, leg extensions,curls, presses, flyes, deadlifts rows and dumbell work.  It hits all the key muscles in your body.  The only thing is you do a weight that you can do 7 times with good form but not 9.  you are supposed to work unitl positive failure.  You do the for each of the exercises 2 sets.  And it really has worked.  Ff you get 9 times the first and 9 times the second you move up in weight.  Ive put 30 lbs on my max in a month.  Ive also put 20 lbs on my work weight and im still moving up.  You gain weight and put weight on your exercises.  Its really a good program.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 2, 2001)

> Originally posted by soon2Bswoll:
> *Ive gained
> 20 lbs in the past month and the only thing i have taken is a Met-Rx Meal replacment shake after workouts.*



You have gained 20lbs in weight, or your weight has gone up by 20lbs?

If you are on about your weight...I don't believe you, sorry...


------------------
I'll type a good one when i feel like it...


----------



## Robboe (Jan 2, 2001)

...

[This message has been edited by The_Chicken_Daddy (edited 01-02-2001).]


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2001)

20lbs in a month! How long have you been training? I could see this being possible for a beginner...


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 2, 2001)

Ive been trainging for about a year and a half.  I know the gains sounds rediculous but it is something to look into.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 2, 2001)

Also in the Size Surge book, one person who was a bodybuilder but was injured for a little while gained 60 lbs in a month of bodyweight.  NOw i dont care if you guys dont believe me or not.  Im just going from what the book says so dont pass any judgement on me.  It worked for me and i figured I tell you guys about somethin that really had great results for me and maybe you too if you tried it.


------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## Cackerot69 (Jan 3, 2001)

its only POF.
www.ironmanmagazine.com 

search for POF.


----------



## cutemonkey (Jan 3, 2001)

What's POF?
20lbs in a month is possible...just not all muscle though.  But it is possible.


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 3, 2001)

POF is Posititions Of Flexion and you can see it on Ironman's website at http://www.ironmanmagazine.com     And I will admit that it is not all muscle that I have gained.  But i still ahve gained 20 lbs of solid body weight.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 6, 2006)

I was hoping limewire would have this...


----------



## kcoleman (Aug 6, 2006)

Bullshit. 60 pounds in a month... not even possible if it were all fat. 20 pound of lean mass in a month after 1.5 years of training? Whatever.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 6, 2006)

Waking the dead?


----------



## joesmooth20 (Aug 6, 2006)

give me a free copy of this and I'll use it and write a review on it?


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 6, 2006)

spammer


----------



## GFR (Aug 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I was hoping limewire would have this...


This thread is 5 years old ............go read your bible son.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This thread is 5 years old ............go read your bible son.


----------



## Hafman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Huge Gains....bah!*



kcoleman said:


> Bullshit. 60 pounds in a month... not even possible if it were all fat. 20 pound of lean mass in a month after 1.5 years of training? Whatever.



I agree- there is no healthy way to add 60 pounds of lean mass on in a 30-day stretch.
It would have to be not only a genetic freak of nature, but also on hormones and insulin, plus downing a protein shake every 45 minutes and a full meal every 90 minutes...
Add-in the training and napping and night-sleep, you really would have to be a "lab/gym rat" with no job and fully financed groceries and housing.


I did, however, gain over 30 pounds in One Night about 5 years ago!

It was due to a reaction during my bone marrow transplant- I suffered from severe edema all though my lower body. I was all puffed-up and swollen like a microwaved bratwurst! It really sucked for about a month as it slowly dissipated.!


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2008)

This is a clear case of advertisement!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, it is spam.

But it was posted in 2001, bumped five years later in 2006, and now bumped two years later again.

Please check the dates on posts in future.


----------



## hardashell (May 27, 2009)

im doing this workout now.  im 4 weeks in, havent gotten much bigger, but the my numbers have gone up  around ten pounds. the book says most size gains are in the second portion, so we will see.


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

And now again in 2009.

FFS, im gonna start infracting for this soon.


----------



## hardashell (Jun 23, 2009)

im on week six i think.
havent remeasured since i started, but my lifts are up.  My bench is up 15 pounds.  I went from 202-204 lbs to about 208 lbs with a slimmer waist, went down a belt hole.  I might have gained weight just because i stuck to the diet and I never have done a good diet for gaining mass before.  sorry it wasnt more detailed.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 23, 2009)

...dumbass


----------

